# Every human on earth "think" for himself or as a group that



## Nightelf

Γειά σας και πάλι.
Θέλω να ρώτησω για αυτήν την πρόταση αν στέκει ορθώς


Every human on earth "think" for himself or as a group that he, or they, are second to none.
The fact signify other ways more often than less,


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Nightelf!

The verbs don't agree with the subjects; they should be 'thinks' and 'signifies'. The preposition 'for' is not quite right; to 'think for yourself' means to 'think independently'. Could you post the original (if there is one)? Or else can you clarify what you want to say;-))?


----------



## Nightelf

Thanks for the reply.
Actually is the original. I am not good at English but I trying to learn more and more 
I find it on a forum. But the sentence is a copy-paste of the original
I considered it as an interesting expression and for a while I thought it was a very nice one! But it seems that it has many mistakes  

Doesn't make to you any sence at all? Can you translate it or rectify it?

:S


----------



## Nightelf

Eltheza said:


> Hi Nightelf!
> 
> The verbs don't agree with the subjects; they should be 'thinks' and 'signifies'. The preposition 'for' is not quite right; to 'think for yourself' means to 'think independently'. Could you post the original (if there is one)? Or else can you clarify what you want to say;-))?



I think that he wanted to say in other words:

That when an individual or a group of people is thinking under nationalistic tendencies then he/she or they always consider themselves as superior compared to any other nation or individuals of other nations. But  when this happens, the occurences and the facts prove them to be most times wrong.

ps. I know...my English are bad 
I wish I could improve them at once!


----------



## shawnee

Now that you have clarified the meaning, it might be worthwhile for you to express these ideas in your own words. We will then be able to assist you further. But then that may be an exercise more appropriate for the English forum. I'm not sure.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi again Nightelf!

I agree with shawnee; I'm sure you'd get a lot of help in the English forum!

I'd phrase it something like this: " Every human (being) on Earth considers himself, either/whether individually or collectively, to be second to none (nice expression, but you could just say 'superior'!). The facts prove otherwise, more often than not".

Tip: my English *is* good/bad (languages take a singular verb).

Your English is good;-)!


----------



## Nightelf

I loved you respone Elizabeth!
Thank you very much!

Greetings, hugs and kisses from Athens!!


----------



## Nightelf

So, a Greek translation for the sentence: "The facts prove otherwise, more often than not" ?


----------



## Eltheza

I think it's better left to the experts, but how about this: "Τα γεγονότα αποδεικνύονται ειδάλλως, τις περισσότερες φορές" (?)


----------



## Nightelf

Eltheza said:


> I think it's better left to the experts, but how about this: "Τα γεγονότα αποδεικνύονται ειδάλλως, τις περισσότερες φορές" (?)



No think it is not right. it is more close to" Τα γεγονότα αποδεικνύνουν ότι το αντίθετο συμβαίνει συχνότερα/τις περισσότερες φορές"
I think this is close....but I don't know if there is any better translation at the phrase:" ...more often than not."


----------



## Eltheza

Yes, that sounds better, Nightelf! I had doubts about "ειδάλλως". (Is it a bit 'katharevousa'?)

Why not post a separate thread for "more often than not"?

I haven't been able to find a good, idiomatic translation for it:-(!


----------

